# People who didn't/dont respect rememberence day



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1. Sunday 11am, 2 minutes silence to remember
2. Buy a poppy to show your respect

Just 2 simple things that half the fucking nation seem to forget or disregard!!!

At 11am i stopped in the street and remembered, i must have been 1 of only a VERY small handfull who bothered.

Im too young to have witnessed it, but i still know that if it wasn't for the brave people who fought and died or survived, we wouldn't even have a fucking country to walk freely in!!!

Its not alot to ask, just a few things to show resepct.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Forgive me if I'm showing my ignorance here, but while yesterday was Rememberance Sunday, today is the day the guns officially stopped firing - the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month - and it's today (in about 30 minutes) that we should all be silent.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks like I WAS worng. :-[

Still, at least I bought a poppy.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I agree Kev, it aggravates the hell out of me. Always a sad sight to see a Pensioner in his war medals collecting outside Sainsbury's, and being ignored for the most part

Its a very selfish society we live in today, and as the years pass people, en masse, seem to forget just what that generation gave

How did the saying go? "they gave their today for our tomorrow"

We're being taught more and more to be ashamed of our history, so it's important to remember that their sacrifice ensured we live in relative freedom today, freedom that is abused with total disregard for those that provided it

I choose carefully which charities I donate to, the poppy appeal IMO is one that is worthy of our support, as the government dont appear to give a shit

http://www.poppy.org.uk


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Forgive me if I'm showing my ignorance here, but while yesterday was Rememberance Sunday, today is the day the guns officially stopped firing - the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month - and it's today (in about 30 minutes) that we should all be silent.


Apparently, there were two occasions to observe the 2 mins silence. One was yesterday and the other is today. Read below from the BBC web site:

On Monday many people are expected to observe another two minute silence at 1100 GMT, marking Armistice Day and the end of World War I.

So all the businesses observed the 2 mins silence today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Our whole company was silent for 2 mins, It was quite ghostly, I went into town yesterday to see the reef's that had been laid.

We had a thing in the pub on saturday night where everybody paid 10p for a beer an it was put in the poppy appeal pot.

respect due and all that


----------

